# Emergency!!! I Screwed Up Bad!!



## rawrrrritsmrpuffle (Mar 3, 2013)

I was cleaning Mr. Puffles cage and when I started to take stuff out and holding the heat lamp in the other hand, he scurried out of his hut for the edge of his cage and tried to jump off and when I went to stop him I dropped the heat lamp on his back and scorched some of his quills and broke his leg  He didn't get any of his skin or fur burned cause he balled up but the tips of his quills are melted and smell like burn hair!! I have to know if he has feelings in his quill ASAP because he is balled up and won't come out and I feel like he will never trust me again because he is only a baby and may never trust me again!! I know his leg is either broken or sprained because he limped into his hut dragging his back leg  Even though he can't see me, the second he hears me walk up to his cage his huffles and puffles into a ball!! I'm taking him to a vet tomorrow for the leg, but I must know if he can feel his quills so I can rest a 'little' easier. I feel like a terrible person and I don't want to lose my hedgehogs life or trust


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Quills are like hair, he probably felt it at the root, but not at the tip. However, even if the lamp didn't touch skin, he may still have first degree burn from proximity. 

Also, please do not wait until morning. He needs to go to a vet NOW. Even if you just go to get him pain medication until your normal vet tomorrow. But please don't let him suffer all night on a possibly broken leg.


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

Agreed that a dragging leg equals possible broken leg and I would get to a vet as soon as possible, poor little guy.

Would pure aloe vera gel hurt a hedgehog? Wouldn't hurt to put that on the burn if its safe for hedgehogs, I do not know.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

There are mixed discussions on aloe whether it is safe or not. It IS on the toxic list and the oils surrounding the aloe IS toxic. 

But no one is willing to take a gamble and test if commercial human use aloe is safe.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Its not a good idea to put anything on a fresh burn, it can hold the heat in and make it worse. If his leg wasn't injured I would say to put cool water over the burned area but not with the injured leg. He does need to see a vet if at all possible tonight, just think how you would feel spending a night with a broken leg.


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you immortalia & nikki!


----------



## rawrrrritsmrpuffle (Mar 3, 2013)

He is still limping, but he seems to be calmer, he even ate a mealworm from my hand so that is a good sign. I looked and there is no emergency place within distance I can take him now, I gave him antibiotics from my cousin's heggie who has a bacterial infection. I'm sure he is in discomfort, but he isn't behaving like he was. I just hope our trust isn't broke :/


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Poor little guy! Not sure if this was mentioned already but I would take his wheel out for the night just to be sure he doesn't make it worse before seeing a vet...just an idea. Sending positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry that happened! Try not to beat yourself up over it, accidents happen. Just try to keep him comfortable, remove his wheel, and get him to the vet ASAP. I wouldn't try to give him any treatments or any more medications until he's seen the vet. If he's able to get around at all and he's willing to eat, I'm sure he'll get better with care.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't give animals antibiotics that they're not prescribed. Especially in this situation where he only has physical injuries. That's just another thing his immune system has to deal with.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please don't give him anymore of the antibiotics. You don't know that he needs any and giving antibiotics like that can cause more problems such as antibiotic resistant bacteria. Antibiotics are specific to certain types of bacteria.


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

Call the vets, since many do have emergency services. Especially call any vet you've been to before. Some vets won't see new clients in an emergency (emergency patients tend to require more costly care and are the bills most frequently left unpaid, and sometimes a new patient emergency is bc the client doesn't HAVE a vet, so there are a lot of initial paperwork and assorted bills to complicate things), but some will. It's worth calling and leaving a message, and seeing if the voice mail tells you to call another number for emergencies.

If he's quieting down, I'd worry he was actualyl going into shock.


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

Any update on how your hedgehog is doing? 
Hope he's ok.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Kam said:


> Any update on how your hedgehog is doing?
> Hope he's ok.


Curious to see how the little one is doing too!


----------

